# Cigars and pipes?



## Jim (Mar 30, 2011)

After a great meal is there anything better than a long relaxing smoke?

Perhaps some adult beverage or an espresso to accompany it? 

Lets hear from you!


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 30, 2011)

personally I prefer petersons, the bit is just very comfortable to me. of course they were also my first nice pipe.

i always have trouble finding local sources for fresh tobacco, I HATE smoking dried out old stale tobacco. I'd rather just not smoke.

haven't picked up my pipe in almost a year


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2011)

StephanFowler said:


> personally I prefer petersons, the bit is just very comfortable to me. of course they were also my first nice pipe.
> 
> i always have trouble finding local sources for fresh tobacco, I HATE smoking dried out old stale tobacco. I'd rather just not smoke.
> 
> haven't picked up my pipe in almost a year


 
These gents are well regarded as a tabbaco vendor> http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/tinned/


My first pipe was a Peterson from the shop in Dublin. Still enjoy it!


----------



## cnochef (Mar 30, 2011)

Jim, aren't those Cuban sticks illegal in your neck of the woods?

I'm only an occasional cigar smoker now, but here are some of my favorites:
Cheap, basic smoke-DeNobili 
Short smoke-Trinidad Reyes, Partagas Culebras 
Medium long smoke-Partagas Series D No4, Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2
Long time smoke-Montecristo A, Partagas Lusitania

Never took to the pipe, too hot on my lips and I feared for my wine-tasting palate.


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2011)

cnochef said:


> Jim, aren't those Cuban sticks illegal in your neck of the woods?
> 
> I'm only an occasional cigar smoker now, but here are some of my favorites:
> Cheap, basic smoke-DeNobili
> ...


 
Hahah.. not if they are gifts from a traveling diplomat...:smile1:


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 30, 2011)

Jim said:


> These gents are well regarded as a tabbaco vendor> http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/tinned/
> 
> 
> My first pipe was a Peterson from the shop in Dublin. Still enjoy it!


 
that's just my speed to, medium bowl, full bent.

my brother prefers church wardens but I can't stand em


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 30, 2011)

i'm a big fan of GL Pease tobacco, particularly the Maltese Falcon. i used to blend my own, but Pease does a better job than i do.  i have a bunch of pipes, old and new, handmade and factory, but my plain 50s GBD billiard is probably my favorite. i've smoked a lot of university flake in that pipe. cigar wise, i'm all over the map. i've been working my way through a box of early 80s Bolivars, lately. really tasty.


----------



## mainaman (Mar 31, 2011)

Jim said:


> Hahah.. not if they are gifts from a traveling diplomat...:smile1:


 
are those the real cuban ones?


----------

